# Ringo has Moved to TEXAS



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2019)

We have been making preparations for bringing Ringo to his new home.  He will have Pasture #1, so he can have a share of the sheep barn.

This view of Ringo’s Pasture is from the front corner and the fence that goes along the driveway.





Standing in the same spot, this view is along the front fence.




Ringo has a night pen with a share of the barn. We thoughtfully provided a nearby chicken coop with a 4AM rooster wake up crow. His water bucket is clean and waiting on his arrival.




Most importantly, @Mike CHS and Teresa will be happy to know that we have stocked in an ample supply of Ringo’s favorite snack.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 28, 2019)

Really excited for you!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2019)

We debated hauling the stock trailer, but the truck would only get maybe 10 MPG. We debated buying a camper top, I found one on Craigslist, it almost fits. LOL It is installed on the truck, the flashy chrome rails are off and on a rack. I have a husband grumbling about his ugly truck. What this poor man has to put up with! 



 

Last week we had a brake job done, rotors, bearings, the work$$$$. Tuesday we took eggs to a friend and he pointed out oil spots on his clean white concrete driveway. Oh NO! We hit the panic button and took it to the shop, telling them we are leaving Friday morning for Tennessee, PLEASE fix it! It had a leaking oil cooler gasket. While they had it torn down, they replaced the oil cooler. Mo Money! $$$$$$$ We picked it up this afternoon. Better it happened here at home than somewhere between here and Tennessee. BJ’s ugly truck is ready to roll!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hoping that ya have safe travels and a Great visit!!....we will be doing our part on our excursion, too.....it seems ya have thought of most everything for Ringo.....course, once he sees and sniffs the ewes.....he'll be ready to play "Centerfield" for ya.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 28, 2019)

Ringo will be happy! Safe travels.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 28, 2019)

Sure hope he doesn't decide to open a window!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 28, 2019)

I know y’all are going to have a great time.  I look forward to meeting Ringo, when you get him home.  You have made a veritablle palace for him.  I REALLY look forward to seeing the little lambs he gives you!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 28, 2019)

I can't open the pictures but your description sounds good. Will he be able to see other sheep? As gentle as he is he doesn't handle isolation well but as long as he can see others, he is fine.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 28, 2019)

Deleted text since I can't delete post.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2019)

@Mike CHS I copied and pasted the pictures in order. Can you see them now?











Ringo has a night pen with a share of the barn. We thoughtfully provided a nearby chicken coop with a 4AM rooster wake up crow. His water bucket is clean and waiting on his arrival.







Most importantly, @Mike CHS and Teresa will be happy to know that we have stocked in an ample supply of Ringo’s favorite snack.


----------



## bethh (Mar 28, 2019)

I hope y'all have a wonderful trip.  Can't wait to see baby lambs!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 28, 2019)

He will love that.  Don't leave that bag laying around since he does know how to tear them open. 

I was down with him and Maisy tonight and he came up and did more snuggling than normal. He comes in with the girls like normal but spends more time afterword just getting brushed. It's probably all my imagination but it's almost like he knows something is going on.  I had to offer the bucket to get him to come in with the girls tonight.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2019)

I know you have a sense of loss, maybe a little sadness at giving up Ringo and I am sure he senses that.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2019)

We stopped at a Waffle House in Arkdelphia Arkansas for breakfast. Hungry for waffles!


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 29, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I know you have a sense of loss, maybe a little sadness at giving up Ringo and I am sure he senses that.



And, yes, he does!!  You need to talk with him and his dog, to explain he is leaving there, going to a good home.  Please tell him how you have enjoyed knowing him and love him.  He will miss you but know he was not abandoned by you.  Trust me, they do hear you!    

I once sold a stallion that I had had for almost 8 years, to a fine home  (when we dispersed with DH terminal cancer).  The little stally & I had several talks.   The lady came for him, another talk...she thought I was nuts!...and we had a first right of refusal contract.   Several years later, she advised he was available.  I went from VA to FL 2 weeks later to get him.   At the time I arrived we looked at Sir, I loved on him, we discussed pick-up and time I was leaving, etc.  She said he's been difficult to catch lately, wake me if you need help.   He isn't wanting to be caught & haltered, unlike him but he has been that way for a few months.  

At 4AM I went to his pasture, called him & he trotted to me.   I said "Sir, we are going home!"  Held out his halter, he put his head in as he always had, jumped into the trailer and off we went!   Almost 6 years apart and we still knew each other.  He was here with me another 12 years, until I buried him at 35 years of age!!   Broke my heart.  Miss that boy to this day...it's been 2 years.



Baymule said:


> . Hungry for waffles!



So -- this is now on your diet?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2019)

Safe travels! I totally get it Mike! Saying goodbye to Otis was horrible! He was a once in a lifetime bull. 

@Mini Horses i couldn’t help but smile! I think there’s so much more to animals than (most) people give them credit for.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2019)

We blew the diet! Hey, we’ve been good! We’ll just call it a brownie substitute. LOL 100 miles to Memphis!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 29, 2019)

@Mini Horses that is a cool story.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 29, 2019)

Baymule said:


> LOL 100 miles to Memphis!


High on my least favorite places to go. Keep windows up, doors locked, don't stop if you don't have to. Crime in Memphis is right up there with Houston if not worse.


----------



## bethh (Mar 29, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> And, yes, he does!!  You need to talk with him and his dog, to explain he is leaving there, going to a good home.  Please tell him how you have enjoyed knowing him and love him.  He will miss you but know he was not abandoned by you.  Trust me, they do hear you!
> 
> I once sold a stallion that I had had for almost 8 years, to a fine home  (when we dispersed with DH terminal cancer).  The little stally & I had several talks.   The lady came for him, another talk...she thought I was nuts!...and we had a first right of refusal contract.   Several years later, she advised he was available.  I went from VA to FL 2 weeks later to get him.   At the time I arrived we looked at Sir, I loved on him, we discussed pick-up and time I was leaving, etc.  She said he's been difficult to catch lately, wake me if you need help.   He isn't wanting to be caught & haltered, unlike him but he has been that way for a few months.
> 
> ...


This brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 29, 2019)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 29, 2019)

They should be about a half hour west of Memphis.


----------



## bethh (Mar 29, 2019)

How is it going?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2019)

We met Ringo and gave him animal crackers. He is a sweetie. We are having a good visit, like we have all known each other all our lives.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 29, 2019)

This has been an awesome visit.  I find myself really liking these folks from Texas and have enjoyed very much sharing history.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 29, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> So -- this is now on your diet?


Waffle House is our plan for the morning. I've never been to one, none in Vermont.

Sounds like Ringo is a good fit


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2019)

No Waffle House in Vermont?! You are missing out @Bruce!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 29, 2019)

I will find out! Fred & Joyce are fans. This one is right next door to the hotel. The saving grace is that they have boysenberry syrup.  This 40 year Vermont resident doesn't let corn syrup based fake maple syrup touch his tongue.

Dinner was Arby's, the one in Vermont closed about 25 years ago.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 29, 2019)

As ya can tell, we are giving @Bruce the "grand tour" of the south...east of the mighty Mississippi.....poor deprieved fellow....he is witnessing southern hospitality at its finest....we haven't served him a homecooked meal yet.....course, we ain't been home to do so yet, either.....


----------



## Baymule (Mar 31, 2019)

Ringo is loaded and we are lighting a fire towards Texas! He is standing up, looking out, wondering what is going on! He’ll find out in 11 hours. 

We have enjoyed our visit tremendously. Mike and Teresa have been wonderful hosts, gracious and friendly. Teresa taught me how to do fecals , no sheep’s butt will be safe now. @Rammy came over yesterday, it was great to meet her in person and get to know her better. 

BJ and Mike really hit it off and found they had a lot in common. BJ asked if we could move in with them. LOL Their farm is beautiful and the scenery is breathtaking. 

Thank you Mike and Teresa for having us. God Bless y’all and Mike be safe going to get Maxwell. Have a wonderful and Blessed day.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 31, 2019)

I have nothing to add to that but it was a wonderful visit.  I was in awe of that boy again that he cooperated as he did knowing all of the time that he wasn't going to like what was happening.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 31, 2019)

Ringo is one in a million. Rolling to Texas.


----------



## Rammy (Mar 31, 2019)

It was wonderful meeting @Baymule and her husband, BJ. I had a great time and alot if fun watching the little lamb babies playing.  Got to help @Mike CHS (watch) feed the sheep and cows. As Bay said, Teresa and Mike's place is just beautiful. All the hard work they have done is just amazing. 
Thank you for the great food and company.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 31, 2019)

Ringo wants to know why he can't ride in the backseat like a civilized animal.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 31, 2019)

WHOO HOO!!!!! Just crossed the TEXAS line!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 31, 2019)

We are home. We opened up the back, dropped the tailgate and Ringo took matters into his own hooves. He walked out on the tailgate a few times, then backed up. He walked out on the tailgate once more, sniffing and looking, then hopped his big self down on the ground. He immediately zoned in on the girls and went to the fence. Then he went into his waiting night pen, right where I wanted him anyway. 

The girls were VERY interested and crowded up to the fence. Plainly they were saying, THERE IS A NEW MAN IN THE BARN, AND WHAT A HUNK!! 



 

I brought water from Mike and Teresa’s and mixed it with our water. I gave Ringo some hay and Feed. He ate the feed, nibbeled the hay and got a long drink. I’ve given him animal crackers and lots of petting. Ringo is home.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 31, 2019)

Yay! Glad all are home and well!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 31, 2019)

Our place isn't the same without him.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 31, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> Our place isn't the same without him.


It will be awhile before you walk outside and don't expect to see him.  

But, it's got to help to know that he's in a good place.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 31, 2019)

That is why he is there but I still miss him.    I don't know how many sheep people can call a ram by name anywhere he is and he will come running.


----------



## Rammy (Mar 31, 2019)

You can always make a trip to Tx to visit.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 31, 2019)

You sure can!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 31, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> That is why he is there but I still miss him.    I don't know how many sheep people can call a ram by name anywhere he is and he will come running.



This is why we have such a hard time letting any of our goats go. The bucks of course are my heart. 
Glad Bay has him, you know he'll be loved and well cared for. That means alot, I know.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 31, 2019)

I let myself get too attached to our critters but if I didn't I wouldn't care to do what we do.    And after getting to know our new friends quite a bit better I'm even happier to share what that boy has to offer.  You can take all of the negatives that you hear about rams and throw them out the window when it comes to Ringo since he is one of a kind. He has been known to pout but judging from the pictures we got from Texas, there wasn't much of that if any.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 31, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I let myself get too attached to our critters but if I didn't I wouldn't care to do what we do.    And after getting to know our new friends quite a bit better I'm even happier to share what that boy has to offer.  You can take all of the negatives that you hear about rams and throw them out the window when it comes to Ringo since he is one of a kind. He has been known to pout but judging from the pictures we got from Texas, there wasn't much of that if any.


I have actually never herd of a mean katahdin ram. Other breeds yes, katahdins- no.
I do believe the breed is just in a class by itself!
I agree Mike, if we didn't get attached and it didn't sting a bit when they leave then it's time I stop doing goats.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 31, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Glad Bay has him, you know he'll be loved and well cared for. That means alot, I know.



Thank you for the lovely compliment. 



Mike CHS said:


> I let myself get too attached to our critters but if I didn't I wouldn't care to do what we do.   And after getting to know our new friends quite a bit better I'm even happier to share what that boy has to offer.  You can take all of the negatives that you hear about rams and throw them out the window when it comes to Ringo since he is one of a kind. He has been known to pout but judging from the pictures we got from Texas, there wasn't much of that if any.



We are in love with Ringo. I climbed in the back seat and opened the back sliding glass as we were hurtling down the interstate. Ringo turned around, perked his ears up and gladly took an animal cracker. That just melted my heart. 

Ever since you said that you were going to replace Ringo, I just knew he was mine. The Lord blessed me with a husband that indulges my brand of crazy and he loves Ringo too.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 31, 2019)

I knew it also the first time we messaged about it.   

In case you didn't notice, we decided you guys were lifetime friends from yesterday forward.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2019)

Ringo is such a sweetheart. I took a curry comb to brush him with, but he sniffed it, smelling horse smell, snorted and backed away.  So I rubbed him with my fingers. He stood transfixed, his lips quivered a little and he got a good rubbing. Ringo has a tickle spot between his shoulder blades that makes him lift a hind leg and kick like a dog.  

I followed him around the pasture watching what he was eating. There is 2 types of clover, Kentucky 32 fescue, hawksbill (dandelion cousin) dock, poor joe, various weeds that he enjoyed. He is a little drawn in from his trip yesterday, but he will recover quickly. 




 

His pasture has lots of shade which will help when the heat hits. 



 

I hung out with him about an hour. He grazed awhile, then wanted an animal cracker and rubbing. Then graze, animal cracker, rubbing, rinse, repeat. BJ watched, with a big grin, happy with this big boy that has captured both our hearts. 



 



 

He got a drink out of the pan I put out for the guineas. LOL I walked him in the night pen and showed him his water bucket. 



 



 

I’m going to leave him out another hour, then put him up. He came off lush pasture, but no clover. I put out some soda if he wants it and some mineral. He licked the mineral and sniffed the soda. He knows where it is if he wants/needs it. 

We love Ringo!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 1, 2019)

That made me smile.  You are treating exactly how he is used to so it's easy to see why he settled right in.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 1, 2019)

So Glad that ya had a safe trip...up and back....
I sure hope Ringo can keep that "bag monster" hidden and the crazy lady running and shouting, "incognito"...........he sure is Impressive and Mike sure did develope him very well, too!!........does BJ have his beautiful truck back yet?.....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2019)

Funny that you should mention the "bag monster" @CntryBoy777  Mike uses a lunge horse whip with a bag on the end to shoo his sheep out of the covered area where he feeds them so he can close the gate and put out their feed. They are not afraid but it's a secret that they all agreed to keep silent about so he can feel like he is in charge. 

BJ doesn't have his beautiful truck back, it is where he parked it yesterday. After Ringo unloaded himself, BJ dragged out the poop covered plywood and washed his truck out. He said he was done and drove it to the front door. 

I went out this afternoon to check on Ringo. He wasn't eating his hay. I picked up some and offered it to him. He smelled it carefully, rejected it and bit my finger.  I opened up the gate to his night pen and he started to graze. I went back out later and he was in his night pen, eating the darn hay!

Right before dark I gave him the rest of his feed and closed him up for the night.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 1, 2019)

I assume and hope you are finding him an easy keeper?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 1, 2019)

Boys will be Boys!!..........now, Ringo wasn't biting your fangers....those wuz Love bites.........


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 1, 2019)

Ringo will bite a finger every time it gets in his mouth.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2019)

The hollows in his flanks are already smoothed out.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 3, 2019)

Ringo looks very happy Bay.

Mike our ram Captain comes to his name....an wants pets and loved on, never mean or pushy. The big ram ignores you unless he thinks you have grain and he can be pushy a bit at times but i push him back and let him know that is not at all ok. Ringo will always be a special boy and you will never forget him but boys moving on is the name of the game for progress.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm as happy for him where he is as I was when he was here.  The biggest thing for us was for him to be allowed to be the boy that he is and he has that in spades in Texas.

Ringo has had his nose popped more than a few times but that's all it takes.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 4, 2019)

After I fed Ringo this morning, I got the curry comb to brush him. I called his name and he came trotting to me. He got 4 animal crackers, I was going to save 2 for when I finished, but he kept sniffing so I let him have them. I gave him a good brushing. 




 

He really enjoyed his brushing. He dropped his head, closed his eyes and his lip quivered. Can anybody say AAAAHHHHH....... 



 

Ringo has a tickle spot between his shoulder blades. If I scratch on the left, he raises his left leg and kicks like a dog. If I scratch on the right shoulder, he kicks with his right leg.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 4, 2019)

You can really get him frustrated when you do both tickle spots at the same time.


----------



## Rammy (Apr 4, 2019)

Maybe she can get him to tap dance and get a video set to music.........Ringo........the Dancing Sheep!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 5, 2019)

Rammy said:


> Maybe she can get him to tap dance and get a video set to music.........Ringo........the Dancing Sheep!



Thats an awesome idea


----------



## Baymule (Apr 7, 2019)

Our 2 and 4 year old granddaughters are spending the weekend with us. It rained all day yesterday so I didn’t take them outside. 
The 4 year old stayed in with Papaw  this morning to watch Disney. The 2 year old went outside with Mamaw. 

This is why I wanted Ringo so much!




 

He is a little afraid of her. He wouldn’t let her touch him. Little people are scary! LOL LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 7, 2019)

Guess Ringo is becoming quite the ladies ram....uh, Fan!!....
Sure glad to see him accepting his new situation and attention.....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 7, 2019)

The 2 year old is Mamaw's shadow. It won't take long for him to warm up to her.


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 8, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Little people are scary!


Little people can be quite scary. They are loud, they run all over the place, they jump up and down non-stop....
I'm sure Ringo will warm up to her in no time.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 9, 2019)

Teresa showed me the picture you sent and all I could do was smile.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2019)

That child is fearless. She piles in with the dogs, lays all over them and giggles. A wether knocked her on her butt when she was barely 18 months old, she just got up and kept playing in the sheep. I have taken her out of the sheep lot, kicking and screaming. Then the little stinker was climbing the wire to get back in. LOL LOL 

It's pretty early, but I'm already thinking that she could show sheep.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That child is fearless. She piles in with the dogs, lays all over them and giggles. A wether knocked her on her butt when she was barely 18 months old, she just got up and kept playing in the sheep. I have taken her out of the sheep lot, kicking and screaming. Then the little stinker was climbing the wire to get back in. LOL LOL
> 
> It's pretty early, but I'm already thinking that she could show sheep.


Train her up to be a sheep shearer!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2019)

Uhhh..... nope. We have hair Sheep!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 9, 2019)

Those pics are to cute Bay.

Show sheep definitively.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Uhhh..... nope. We have hair Sheep!


Yeah but others don't and she seems to like sheep  Besides, from what I've seen not all hair sheep shed out completely on their own. She can practice on those.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2019)

This was last year in March. One moment she was playing in the dirt, the next moment she was climbing a cow panel to get to the Sheep. 




 

Seconds after I took this picture, the wether knocked her on her butt. 



 

So excited to be with the sheep! 



 

She fist bumped the ewes and scared them to death. They ran, she ran right behind them, I ran to grab her. 



 

She was barely walking in this picture, but she could make it to the Sheep. 



 

I think I have a little shepherd girl.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 9, 2019)

Looks that way!  Would that be some of your famous sand in her hair from being knocked on her butt?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2019)

The 4 year old and she gets absolutely covered in sand, then they play in the big garden tub.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 9, 2019)

Ringo looks nice and long, good length of loin.  When are you putting him with your ewes for a lamb crop?  Can you get a fall lambing in or is the weather too cold?  Would you still have pasture?  Do Katahdins breed and lamb year round like Dorpers and Dorsets?

Children that grow up from babies with animals are healthier.  You have a couple of assistant shepherds coming along.  Shearing those sheep shouldn't be hard since they are pretty tame.  Lead them to the stanchion in a halter, lock them in with a handful of rabbit pellets or grain in a bucket every so often and you can shear easily.  You just have to be careful with the clippers since the clipper blades on a sheep head would take off a little finger.  Careless or ignorant shearers have ruined good ewes and bucks before.  Since the hair sheep only get wool on the top and sides, you will not need to flip them.  Flipping a sheep is not hard to learn, but sometimes needs a bit of strength.  When my kids were in 4-H, all kids showing sheep had to know how to flip their lambs.  Judges would make them flip their sheep in the showmanship class to see if they could do it.  The kids had to learn how to put a leg under the belly and through the sheep's rear hooves, then flip the sheep into its rump for the judge.  My kids had to do that from when they were 9 years old. Some of those little kids weighed less than their lambs and were flipping them in the ring like pros!  I don't think the judges are making the kids do that anymore, at least the younger kids. 

Do your grandchildren live close enough and in an area for 4-H when they turn 9 years old?  They can do sheep then.  Nothing like having Mawmaw and Pawpaw cheering in the stands and bidding on their animals!  Can't wait till DS3's boys are old enough.  DD1's older 2 are old enough but no more fair and no more 4-H here.  We could put them in a club and travel 30 miles to the meetings and 60 miles to the fair.  She is considering it since 4-H has so much more than livestock to offer.  Maybe your daughter could find a 4-H club where she lives.  Any work the kids do on your ranch for you they can put in their record book as experience.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2019)

@Ridgetop  Katahdins breed year around. Thanks for the compliments on Ringo. I am so happy to have him. 

I looked up 4-H,
4-H is a community of young people across America who are learning leadership, citizenship and life skills.  Any youth may become a member of 4-H when he or she has reached 9 years of age, or 8 years of age and has entered the third grade. _There is a program called Clover Kids that younger youth can participate in that allows them to experience 4-H through non-competitive, small project activities.  They can register as a Clover Kid as long as they are in K-2nd grade.  Their experience may vary from club to club based on what the club offers. _

She is just 2 years old. Her 4 year old sister is our sparkly girly girl and is not interested in sheep, but she likes to paint chicken coops, pick in the garden and play in the sand. We have time yet to let the little one enjoy the sheep.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 9, 2019)

I was wondering how your LGD gets along with Ringo?  Maisy has not been a happy camper since you took off with her best buddy but she is warming up to Max.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 9, 2019)

Lots of other things to do in 4-H besides livestock.  Some of the best things for my kids were the presentations and public speaking opportunities, the clubs also offer all kinds of projects from cooking, sewing, shooting, rocketry, horses, dogs, pets, vet science, etc., etc., and of course, livestock.  I thnk my kids did almost everything at one time or another!  Clover can also do poultry and rabbits.  Depending on your State rules, Clover kids can auction poultry and rabbit meat pens at the local fair.  I agree that 2 and 4 are too young still, but helping Mawmaw with her sheep is a good introduction to loving animal husbandry.  And, Bay, you will be teaching them to ride eventually!


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 9, 2019)

I think the sheep and LGDs are so bonded that it is hard on the dogs when a flock member leaves.  Our dogs check each sheep over each morning when they are released into the field - I know they are counting noses.  Otherwise how would they know to stay behind and protect an injured sheep.  Poor Maisie.  Be careful Bay, she may remember you as a ram thief if you go back to visit!  LOL


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I was wondering how your LGD gets along with Ringo?  Maisy has not been a happy camper since you took off with her best buddy but she is warming up to Max.



Paris peed all over his pasture, he belongs to her now. Trip nuzzled Ringo’s ears, Ringo was a bit standoffish, wondering just who is this dog whispering in my ear? Both dogs like him, he’ll warm up to them. 

Eating the guinea’s corn together. 



 

Hanging out.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 10, 2019)

Having the dogs around will be comforting to him.  Of course once breeding season starts he won't be thinking of anything else but his harem!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2019)

I pulled weeds and grass in the garden today. Lots of fescue, lambs quarters, poor joe and other weeds. That Sheep got wagon load after wagon load. I had to go through Ringo’s pasture to get to the lambs. He quickly learned to wait at the gate when he saw me coming so he could take the choicest treats. The lambs yelled, the ewes yelled, but they all got full and laid down to ruminate. 

The lambs got a lot of weeds. They loved the poor joe. 




 

Ringo loved the poor joe too, but he really went after the lambs quarters. He got his fill of fescue then nuzzled around in the wagon for the lambs quarters. The ewes got their fill of lambs quarters and poor joe and would politely sniff my offering and look at me with an expectant expression, Where’s the fescue? There must be some nutrients in the poor joe and lambs quarters that Ringo wanted.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 12, 2019)

Something was sure holding his attention....such a beautiful Boy!!.....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2019)

He got a good rub down too. I didn't have a brush, so I just rubbed him with my fingers. The hair flew! He is shedding, I rubbed and plucked the under wool and hair, looked like we could have built another ram.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 12, 2019)

He looks to be perfectly content.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 12, 2019)

Maybe some material for ya to use to show the grands the process of wool becoming yarn and knitting something with it...keeps little hands and minds "busy"......


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 12, 2019)

I don't know if you got to see the yearling ewes that had coats that were 3" thick or better.  They are normally some beautiful girls but right now they look terrible as they are shedding in big clumps.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Maybe some material for ya to use to show the grands the process of wool becoming yarn and knitting something with it...keeps little hands and minds "busy"......


Nope. It’s not anything you could spin into yarn. 



Mike CHS said:


> I don't know if you got to see the yearling ewes that had coats that were 3" thick or better.  They are normally some beautiful girls but right now they look terrible as they are shedding in big clumps.


Ringo doesn’t look bad, but he is starting to get a slick spot or two. 

Gosh I love that boy!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 12, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Nope. It’s not anything you could spin into yarn.
> 
> 
> Ringo doesn’t look bad, but he is starting to get a slick spot or two.
> ...



He makes it about as easy as it can be to love him and I can't think of a better place for him to be.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2019)

Awww... thanks. We are keeping the granddaughters this weekend, the oldest brought a friend. I asked if anybody wanted to go see Ringo, the 2 year old screamed YESSS! With a fist full of animal crackers, she took off. He is still not sure of her, but he ate all the animal crackers she gave him.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2019)

He's probably not used to small animals running at him.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2019)

Bruce said:


> He's probably not used to small animals running at him.


She ate the last animal cracker, he nearly took it from her. LOL


----------



## animalmom (Apr 14, 2019)

Can't blame the boy, after all those are HIS cookies!


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 16, 2019)

So cute how the little ones are with "their aminals" (not a spelling error)  LOL


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 17, 2019)

DH and I drove to a town near @Baymule yesterday morning, for a doctor’s appointment. After the appointment, we went to Whataburger for lunch. DH got the #2 hamburger and a glass of unsweet tea. I got a “bunless” grilled chicken sandwich and a glass of unsweet tea. When we were almost finished eating, I called Bay and asked if we could stop for a visit. Of course she said yes. So we headed that way.  The GPS took us a round about way, that we hadn’t been before. So we got to see beautiful new scenery along the way. 

We had a nice visit and then headed out to visit with Ringo. What a beautiful ram he is!!!    And SWEET???  Oh my!!! What a pretty boy !!!

The ewes were nibbling on brambles, saw us headed toward the feed shed and came running.





Ringo was in his pasture, at the front of the property, and when he heard us talking HE came running.

Bay got the curry brush and started working on his coat.  And he was loving it.  She pulled a lot of hair off that boy!  She showed us his two tickle spots. He has one on each side. Which ever one she scratches, the back foot on that side comes up and he scratches near his front leg.  It’s hilarious!  








After we walked away, Ringo went back to grazing his pasture.




When we first got there, I was struck by how pretty their entrance was, with the new driveway and the Crimsom Clover on either side. So while we were out meeting Ringo, I took a photo.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 17, 2019)

It sounds like a good day was had by all. 

Ringo changed my thoughts about rams within a couple of days of having him here so I know how he does in Texas.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 17, 2019)

We had a good visit with @Devonviolet and her husband. But we know the REAL reason they stopped by was to meet Ringo, and he did not disappoint. He is such a love, he loves his brushing. He lowers his head, eyes close, he leans on me and I happily brush him. 

Ringo has two new fans now!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 17, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Ringo has two new fans now!


AMEN SISTAH!!!  He is a sweetheart for sure!


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 17, 2019)

I like the idea of using your curry comb to help remove old wool.    I will have to try it on the Dorpers.  I usually just try to pull it out with my fingers.  That looks a lot easier.  He is so funny with his tickle spots.  And the ranch entrance looks lovely.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 17, 2019)

Thank you @Ridgetop. We planted the Crimson Clover and it reseeded and came back this year. It grows down the roadsides here and is so pretty. Ringo knows his name and comes running. He is so spoiled that he runs to the gate if I go outside. He's getting me trained.....I go give him scratches.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 17, 2019)

I am getting repetitious but I am so happy that you guys have that boy!


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 18, 2019)

So much easier to work with than a couple of our previous rams who needed to be roped in the corral to get the marking harness in them!  RODEO TIME!  lol  How old is Ringo?  Hopefuly he will stay this sweet as he ages.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 18, 2019)

Ringo is 6 years old. I started out wanting Dorpers and got Dorper/Katahdin cross ewes, then a Dorper ram. He had a bad attitude, the lady who sold him to me said that his sire would take your kneecap off.  The more I learned about Dorpers and Katahdins, the more I liked the Katahdins. I know that rams are rams, but the Katahdins seem to be a lot calmer. I know I don't have a lot of first hand experience with rams, so I read, study and talk to people who have more experience than I do. I drew the conclusion that Katahdins are the best fit for me. I'll add a few registered ewes in the future.



Mike CHS said:


> I am getting repetitious but I am so happy that you guys have that boy!


Ringo is home. He's never going anywhere.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 18, 2019)

Ringo seems to pass that trait on to his progeny also.  We have yet to have anything other than calm animals out of him whether it be ewes or rams.  Our only two sheep that are still not trusting is two of our originals.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 18, 2019)

Everyone finds the breeds they love beyond others.  Whether it is for their looks, temperaments, adaptability to their geographical location, usefulness, etc.  I never criticize anyone's choice, since what works in one location for some people might not work on the other side of the country for others.  Our farming practices and localities are all different and we have to choose the species and breed that fits our needs, properties, locations, and that we enjoy.  You also have to like looking at your animals. 

I used to think Dorsets were the best sheep breed but since getting these Dorpers I love the Dorpers much better.  I don't want to shear and everything that I loved about the Dorsets I get twofold in my Dorpers.  DH was like that with his New Zealand White rabbits until we got a couple of nice Californians for the children to breed meat pens.  The Cals were gentler, easier to handle, and produced fryers 2 weeks earlier than DH's best NZWs.  He became a convert to Cals, although the NZWs still have a special place in his heart.

We have had several rams of different breeds as well as a market lamb production ram.  I never turn my back on a ram - I always want to know where the ram is in the pen.  Our bucks could be trusted, but not rams.  The Dorset rams were fairly nice tempered, the production ram was ok too, although I never trust a ram.  The beautiful show Hampshire ram DS1 owned however, would kill you as soon as look at you and was only safe in a halter with a steel shank.  He was also the size of a small Shetland pony and powerful.  He knocked DS1 down one time and sent him flying across the paddock.  DS1 was a linebacker on the high school football team, weighed 200 lbs. of muscle and bench pressed 350 lbs.  He made the mistake of turning his back on that ram.  Luckily he was not injured, although he limped for several days.

Our Dorper rams are even tempered though, and docile.  Once caught, they stand still for us to work with them.  I really prefer them not to be too much of a pet because I want them to be respectful of me.


----------



## Carla D (Apr 19, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> And, yes, he does!!  You need to talk with him and his dog, to explain he is leaving there, going to a good home.  Please tell him how you have enjoyed knowing him and love him.  He will miss you but know he was not abandoned by you.  Trust me, they do hear you!
> 
> I once sold a stallion that I had had for almost 8 years, to a fine home  (when we dispersed with DH terminal cancer).  The little stally & I had several talks.   The lady came for him, another talk...she thought I was nuts!...and we had a first right of refusal contract.   Several years later, she advised he was available.  I went from VA to FL 2 weeks later to get him.   At the time I arrived we looked at Sir, I loved on him, we discussed pick-up and time I was leaving, etc.  She said he's been difficult to catch lately, wake me if you need help.   He isn't wanting to be caught & haltered, unlike him but he has been that way for a few months.
> 
> ...


I had no idea a horse could live 35 years. Is that common age for horses to live to?


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 19, 2019)

Not uncommon good care and good genetics.  Most that live that long are still in good health too, since otherwise they would not make it.  Our old (retired) horses were 28, 32, 32, 29, and 32 when they died.  We did not pamper them with anything special, except the pony and one TWH mare who had lost teeth - they got Senior added to their hay ration the last 2 years.  We live in so Cal so they lived outside in a large pasture - no barn - rain or shine and yes, it does get heavy rain and cold here.  Like a friend said - they wear leather.  lol  They didn't even need to be trimmed the last 5 years of their lives since their hooves wore off on the field.  Great horses - never underestimate the love between a person and their horses and dogs.  Something special.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 19, 2019)

Ridgetop said:


> Great horses - never underestimate the love between a person and their horses and dogs. Something special.



Ask *Baymule* - she is an authority.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 20, 2019)

It is an extended age for horses but, with good care many can live that long.   I use a senior feed (Blue Seal Sentinal senior) for them as it is a complete feed -- beet pulp & grains in an extruded pellet -- as they cannot chew hay well, no jaw teeth.
The pellets are a little larger but, soft when slightly moist by saliva.  Most can still eat the young spring grasses, they have front teeth.  However, the feed provides all they need and the nibbling is purely habit.   Most are dry lotted or on short pastures at this age.  The walking about is exercise they need.  Yeah, these are animals of commitment for owners.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2019)

@Mini Horses we have had our conversations about my two old seniors. It can be a delicate balancing act. We want the best for our old friends and give them the best care that we can. Joe, love of my life, at 30 years old is in steady decline. That's his eye in my avatar.  Slow, but sure, the end is coming, it's anybody's guess when that will be. But until that day comes, he is still my sweetheart, and he will have the best life I can possibly provide for him. Sparkles, 32 years old, Tennessee Walker is still roly-poly, looks like an 8 year old except for the tell-tale graying on her face. She has heaves and sometimes I think she won't make it another winter, but she is still here and is the ONLY one I let come sneak a bite of feed from the bucket when I go to feed them. She has earned that right and has never became pushy, she just grabs a bite, then walks away, chewing it. LOL


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 20, 2019)

Sorry, I know this thread is about Ringo but as I was scrolling  that udder caught my eye!  WOW. On a sheep too. WOW.
Ok continuing on now...

The katahdins IMO are really the best behaved rams. So far all the people I have known with Dorper rams... dangerous. No way.
So glad Ringo is with you. @Mike CHS  this is how we feel about our bucks. This is why we are so selective where they go because they are super sweet, raised right and I agree... the temperament is something passed on.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Sorry, I know this thread is about Ringo but as I was scrolling  that udder caught my eye!  WOW. On a sheep too. WOW.
> Ok continuing on now...
> 
> The katahdins IMO are really the best behaved rams. So far all the people I have known with Dorper rams... dangerous. No way.
> So glad Ringo is with you. @Mike CHS  this is how we feel about our bucks. This is why we are so selective where they go because they are super sweet, raised right and I agree... the temperament is something passed on.


That would be Miranda LAMBert. LOL She bags up like a cow. I had 2 of her daughters as FF for my 4th lambing, both had twins, 1 lost one of hers, but both were good mothers. I am keeping a ewe from her this time too. In that picture, they all look so scruffy, had weaned the lambs, they are shedding and need to dry up and get back in good condition. 

5 days before she lambed






A side view 2 days before she lambed. She always has enough milk to feed a calf. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 20, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> I was scrolling that udder caught my eye! WOW. On a sheep too. WOW



  always looking at their  butt....  

Gotta admit, that udder is impressive.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 20, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> always looking at their  butt....
> 
> Gotta admit, that udder is impressive.



Now come on... you can't miss that.
Geesh, she has a better udder than a lot of goats out there! 
She even has a medial.... and good lateral support 

Dang Baymule you need to market that sheep... I hear sheep milk is delicious!  I'd get a nice ewe out of her.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2019)

I have two ewes from her and am keeping another ewe lamb from this year's lambing. That will give me 3 of her daughters. I want to keep her genetics.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 21, 2019)

I pulled a few weeds in the garden, Ringo walked up and down his fence until I brought him his share. He loves the lambs quarters and poor joe, anything with a deep taproot. I don't know what those plants are dragging up from the depths, but Ringo eats them with great gusto. The ewes were on the pipeline pasture, or they would have been yelling for their share too.  

The lambs saw Ringo getting goodies so they started yelling at me. I offered them a bunch of lambs quarters, they tasted, snuffled, chewed a little, but plainly they were not impressed. So I offered that bunch to Ringo. He carefully sniffed...… I secretly think that Teresa had a little talk with him.....Now look Ringo, you are important to our flock, you are the BIG DADDY around here and you have to stay healthy. Lambs have GERMS. Lamb slobber has GERMS. DO NOT eat after the lambs or you will get their GERMS. Yes, lamb slobber will give you NOSE BOOGERS. Lamb slobber will give you warts and make you go blind. Lamb slobber has been known to make ram testicles fall off, you don't want THAT do you?  Ringo carefully considered the lamb slobbered weeds, remembering what his former Mommy had told him about lamb germs. He snorted, utterly rejecting the germ laden offering. Heck NO! He didn't want his testicles to fall off, go blind, or the other horrors of being exposed to lamb slobbers. I offered him another bunch and he happily ate them. Good boy. Always listen to your Mommy.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 21, 2019)

....heck, he is above eating after youngsters....already slobbered on food.....it'd be like a runny nosed kid offering ya a cracker...........ya wouldn't eat it either.....


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 21, 2019)

That cracked me up.  I'll make sure Teresa sees that one.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2019)

Some of the girls must be in heat. Ringo got a little smart alecky this morning. he backed up, shook his head and walked forward. I popped his nose. He did it again so I slapped his nose. put my arms over my head, roared and jumped forward. He looked at me for a moment, like "Oh, you really mean it" and walked off to graze. 

Then I put the girls on the pipeline. He has been baa-baaing for them. It won't be much longer and he can have his harem.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 22, 2019)

He hasn't done that here for a long time but I guess he is testing his limits with you.  You did what I do and I popped his nose hard enough that it usually didn't take twice.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 22, 2019)

Old horses may be a labor of love, but the ones that stay with you forever have earned it.  Been good and faithful family servants, friends, babysitters, etc.  They deserve the care of staying till they die calmly and quietly with the ones they love that love them.   How could I send off a horse that has carried my children safely for years, carried me safely, never kicked or bitten, carried kids double, done playdays,  long trail rides, horse camping, done whatever we asked regardless of what they thought about it?  Who would send an old friend to the sale yard just because they were old?  We loved to see them enjoying their retirement.  Cool windy days would send them in a frantic canter around the field remembering their youth.  I still miss them all.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 22, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I pulled a few weeds in the garden, Ringo walked up and down his fence until I brought him his share. He loves the lambs quarters and poor joe, anything with a deep taproot. I don't know what those plants are dragging up from the depths, but Ringo eats them with great gusto. The ewes were on the pipeline pasture, or they would have been yelling for their share too.
> 
> The lambs saw Ringo getting goodies so they started yelling at me. I offered them a bunch of lambs quarters, they tasted, snuffled, chewed a little, but plainly they were not impressed. So I offered that bunch to Ringo. He carefully sniffed...… I secretly think that Teresa had a little talk with him.....Now look Ringo, you are important to our flock, you are the BIG DADDY around here and you have to stay healthy. Lambs have GERMS. Lamb slobber has GERMS. DO NOT eat after the lambs or you will get their GERMS. Yes, lamb slobber will give you NOSE BOOGERS. Lamb slobber will give you warts and make you go blind. Lamb slobber has been known to make ram testicles fall off, you don't want THAT do you?  Ringo carefully considered the lamb slobbered weeds, remembering what his former Mommy had told him about lamb germs. He snorted, utterly rejecting the germ laden offering. Heck NO! He didn't want his testicles to fall off, go blind, or the other horrors of being exposed to lamb slobbers. I offered him another bunch and he happily ate them. Good boy. Always listen to your Mommy.



This one had Teresa cracking up.  She was sitting here eating some supper so I read it to her.  She got to laughing so hard she had to put her plate down.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 22, 2019)

I should add that since I have met you I was reading your post doing my imitation of a @Baymule drawl and accent.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I should add that since I have met you I was reading your post doing my imitation of a @Baymule drawl and accent.


That alone is enough to make anybody laugh.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Bruce (Apr 23, 2019)

Clearly we need a video of that, with sound.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 23, 2019)

@Ridgetop  x 3


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2019)

More weeds from the garden for Ringo today. He runs to the gate for his share, that boy does love him some lambs quarters. That’s a good thing cause I sure got lots of them. He is almost plucked and brushed clean of his winter coat.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 29, 2019)

Most of ours have lost their winter coat but a few of the ewes look like they have some kind of disease.  That plus as expected they are the less tame ones so I can't help them out.


----------



## Baymule (May 2, 2019)

Today, Ringo got put with the girls. Actually he put himself with them. The ewes were grazing the yard, I looked up and there he was. BJ didn't hook the gate good enough and Ringo just squeezed himself through it. Ok fella, you earned it. 

Ringo ran around sniffing back ends, curling his lip and tried to mount a few. They weren't having it, pretty soon they all settled down and went back to grazing. 

Since it seems that Ringo has moved out of pasture #1, I let the lambs in it. They ran, jumped, grazed and had a good time. After a while, it started to rain, so I put everyone up and came in.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 2, 2019)

Awesome!  Can’t wait to see a new batch of Ringo inspired lambs!!


----------



## Bruce (May 2, 2019)

I guess Ringo was tired of waiting on you.


----------



## Ridgetop (May 2, 2019)

September lambs - here they come!    Good work Ringo!  Doing his duty like a man, I mean - ram . . . .

All my ewes are marked now.  We will change the crayons to catch whoever recycles.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 2, 2019)

A Rams gotta do what a Rams gotta do.....


----------



## Baymule (May 9, 2019)

Ringo just scared us to death. We came back from town and there was a big white belly sticking out above the grass. 
BJ said,”is he dead?”
I jumped out of the truck. When I rattled the gate, dead Ringo suddenly sprang to life! He was taking a nap. Whew! Don’t scare us like that!


----------



## Ridgetop (May 9, 2019)

OMG!  Good thing neither of you have weak hearts!  Naughty Ringo!  Don't scare mommy and daddy!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 9, 2019)

I've had that reaction a few times but I never got used to it with him.  My favorite ewe was on her back kicking back and forth last week and I thought she was having some kind of convulsions.  I hurried out to he as she was getting up and after looking real hard saw a couple of ants on her so she must have gotten into a hill of them.


----------



## Bruce (May 9, 2019)

My alpacas usually cush (all legs underneath with their heads up). Sometimes they will lie stretched out and I'm thinking the same as you Bay, did he die out there? But, at least so far, they have gotten back up.


----------



## Baymule (May 9, 2019)

I was walking in the woods out back one day when I saw Joe laid out. Heart in my throat, fearing the worst, I ran towards him. He raised up, clearly annoyed, I disturbed his nap.




 

I was so relieved that Ringo wasn't dead today that I brought him back a handful of animal crackers.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 9, 2019)

Has he been showing anymore sassyness (is that a word?)  Your ewes should probably start cycling if they aren't already and he does get a bit defensive over his girls.  I didn't let him get by with it and just kept moving toward him whenever he felt sassy.  Quick hands in the air is all it takes if he gets pushy.  It only happened once but he is a ram but he never pushed it as I stayed in charge.


----------



## Baymule (May 9, 2019)

He has been very good. That slap on his face must have made an impression. I'll keep the hands in the air in mind in case he gets too big for his britches. 

He broke into a run today. They spent 5 hours in pasture #2, grazing, and were ready to go back to their barn. They go lay by the gate to "tell" me that they want to go home. I opened the gate, the ewes bolted out in a run, Ringo trotted, got left behind and broke into a run too.


----------



## Baymule (May 11, 2019)

Ringo is courting Lady Baa Baa. Yesterday she came to me for scratches and plucking off loose wool. Ringo was close behind her. She started wagging her tail in his face and he became very interested in what I was doing to HIS girl! I scratched under his chin and he was satisfied. No aggression. Good boy!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 11, 2019)

The only thing that changed when he was courting was he would occasionally not want to be caught but I think that was because he thought I was going to take him away from the ladies.  He never showed any aggression but I still kept an eye on him.  It's obvious he trusts you but he would get stressed if I had anyone else in with them including Teresa and start prancing around.


----------



## Baymule (May 13, 2019)

Today we saw Ringo breed Miranda.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 13, 2019)

I know you will like the lambs he sires.  I am going to have a hard time trying to decide which ones go because we are still at 40 or so.


----------



## Baymule (May 13, 2019)

I bet I know  a pretty little spotty lamb with black ears that won't be going anywhere.  I don't know how in the world she came out looking like that with Maisy as her momma.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 13, 2019)

The ram lamb that I think is her brother is even prettier.  I'm going to have to do a DNA test on that one since if he continues like he is, he needs to be a herd sire.  He has Ringo's calm attitude and will just stand there as long as he is getting attention.  He is also the biggest lamb in the field at just under two months old and is 58 pounds.


----------



## Bruce (May 14, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Today we saw Ringo breed Miranda.


Sheep porn??


----------



## Rammy (May 14, 2019)

More like sheep peeping Tom.....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 14, 2019)

Nope!!....she was just "verifying" her "investment".....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 14, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Sheep porn??



No @Bruce...Ringo Starr from the Beatles was doing Miranda Lambert


----------



## Bruce (May 14, 2019)

Oh my, you must be a member of the paparazzi!!


----------



## Baymule (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (May 18, 2019)

Ringo just bred Lucy, go Ringo!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 18, 2019)

Way to go Ringo....hit em all up, have a great sunday and do your momma proud....


----------



## Baymule (May 18, 2019)

They are still canoodling, he just bred her again. She is Miranda’s daughter and had twins as a Ff.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 18, 2019)

Cha-Ching!!......


----------



## Baymule (May 22, 2019)

Today I put them on the pipeline. This pasture is half woods, so no shortage of shade trees to ruminate under. When the girls get full, they will stand at the gate yelling at me to go back home. Their barn is really a 20’x24’ roof off one side of a portable building. It has radiant heat barrier under the metal roof with a noticeable temperature difference.  They love their barn.

Yelling at me did not work. I made them go find shade trees. Evidently the ewes bent Ringo’s ear, telling him to make me feel sorry for him.

MAAAAAA-MA!!!! I wanna go HOME!! Puh-leeeeze!!






Incidentally he was in the shade. Doesn’t he look pitiful?


----------



## Mike CHS (May 22, 2019)

He might take some time to get used to your heat.


----------



## Baymule (May 22, 2019)

When it is gets really hot, I put them in pastures until around 1:00, then let them go back to their barn. They are spoiled.  We let them go home today around 2:30. All of the pastures have trees and deep shade, rotten beasts.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2019)

I put Ringo with Ewenique and Scottie. Scottie is 9 months old now and Ewenique has gotten back in good shape after twins and an oops lamb back to back. They are in pasture #1. He is in full courting mode, but will come straight to me for rubs and scratches. 

Ringo and Scottie having a romantic lunch of elm leaves. 




 

Who let this wiggly puppy in here? 



 

Uhhhh..... Ringo.... that’s not a ewe! For a moment I thought Ringo was going to get all up in Trip’s man business! No Ringo!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 28, 2019)

Bay!!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 28, 2019)

He always has liked his dogs.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 1, 2019)

Babies soon?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 1, 2019)

misfitmorgan said:


> Babies soon?


Should start in mid October!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Oct 7, 2019)

Ringo bred Scottie today-twice that we saw. @misfitmorgan now you can add her due date to my 5th lambing thread.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 25, 2019)

Ringo gets annoyed with Sentry the puppy. He rumbles a growly noise, when that doesn't work, he swings his big head to push Sentry away. Last week, Sentry had his front paws on Ringo's shoulders, standing against him and licking, chewing and being a pest. Ringo ran out of patience and butted Sentry away. No problem, Sentry ambled over to Ewenique and happily began chewing her ear. Ringo took offense at that, walked over and kicked forward with his front foot, making his growling rumbling noise. Sentry got the message.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 25, 2019)

What would a thread about Ringo be without pictures of his lambs? I posted on my lambing thread, but here are pics of his beautiful lambs.

The brown and white spotted lamb is a ewe, named Latigo. Keeper. The white ram lamb is her brother. He’s standing on a stump. Dinner. 






Here’s Aria! Isn’t she beautiful! Barely in the picture is the ram lamb that had the floppy front feet. They straightened up and he runs and plays. Floppy Feet was born with his front feet flat, walking on his pasterns, but he's fine now.






One of Miranda’s twins, both ram lambs. Floppy Feet is photo-bombing. LOL I wish this pretty black lamb was a ewe lamb! Oh well, there is always next year.






Eve had twin ram lambs. This is one of them.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 25, 2019)

These are still babies, but I can see the difference a good ram makes. Look at their top line, good conformation and wavy hair coats. What a nice bunch of lambs! Way to go Ringo!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 25, 2019)

They did turn out pretty!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 25, 2019)

They are lovely Bay!!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 25, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Sentry got the message.


I hope he is smart enough to not have to get hurt before he figures out Ringo isn't going to be his buddy anytime soon.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 19, 2021)

Once again, Ringo did himself proud. The youngest granddaughter, age 4, is safe hanging out with Ringo. We love that boy!





I sat the girls in a chair to keep them from getting trampled. They fed corn to the sheep and Ringo had to have his corn too!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 19, 2021)

Awww,looks like, the the girls and Ringo are happy together


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 26, 2021)

They are adorable!!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 27, 2021)

I’m sitting by the barn while Sheba and Sentry eat. One of the keeper ewe lambs came up for petting. Ringo watched from his side of the fence and couldn’t stand it.
Pet me too!!
Of course I did. How could I refuse that sweet face? I love Ringo!


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 27, 2021)

Baymule said:


> What would a thread about Ringo be without pictures of his lambs? I posted on my lambing thread, but here are pics of his beautiful lambs.
> 
> The brown and white spotted lamb is a ewe, named Latigo. Keeper. The white ram lamb is her brother. He’s standing on a stump. Dinner.
> 
> ...


Bay, all your lambs are gorgeous!!!!  Nice, long backs, long legs and spectacular coloring all around!  That Ringo is some kind of stud boy...worth his wt in gold.  LOVE those red lambs, especially.  You must be so very proud of this lamb crop!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 28, 2021)

Thank you @Beekissed Ringo is so sweet. He does throw some beautiful lambs. We are keeping 7 ewe lambs from this group and keeping 2 ram lambs back to grow a little. Naturally the ewes are all white. LOL LOL Those colored lambs brought good prices at auction.


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 28, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Thank you @Beekissed Ringo is so sweet. He does throw some beautiful lambs. We are keeping 7 ewe lambs from this group and keeping 2 ram lambs back to grow a little. Naturally the ewes are all white. LOL LOL Those colored lambs brought good prices at auction.


Folks like those colored sheep if they have smallholdings but the commercial guys seem to like the white sheep.   I like the colored ones...I love variety out on the grass.  Your lambs are beautiful!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 31, 2021)

Ringo loves tomatoes. None of the other sheep want any, they sniff, but back away. I’ve even touched a slice of tomato on their lips and I get the sheep equivalent of EEEEWWWWW!!!! But not Ringo. He is glad the girls don’t like tomatoes, it’s more for him.  My tomato crop has left a lot to be desired this year. I finally got ripe tomatoes a month ago. They aren’t real good quality this late, from heat and stink bugs. I cut up some and put in the freezer. There was a bowl of trimmings, so I took some to Ringo. I intended to give some to the chickens but I got ambushed by a big goofy ram.

Get away! It’s MINE!






I had some orange tomatoes. Ringo looks like he raided the Cheetos on the chips aisle at the grocery store.





Ninja Ringo escaping his pasture and sneaking into the Cheetos truck while the driver is inside making a delivery.





Tomatoes are lip smacking good!










Ringo didn’t let any of they yummy juice get away either. He slurped it up.





Ok Mom, the bowl is empty. You can have it back now.

My sweetheart, Ringo.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 31, 2021)

Of all of the things I gave him I never tried tomatoes.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2021)

Ringo! Stop romancing the BRED ewes and look to your right at the lovely young ladies for your manly pleasure! Stop licking your lips over the fat pregnant ladies and go pay attention to the young ladies!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 7, 2021)

I would show this to Cooper but it might make him mad since the only sniffing he is getting to do is with Pete.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2021)

Ringo must have listened.





But the giddy young ladies looked uneasy at this old man sniffing their lady parts and departed.




Ringo said what the heck this hay is pretty darn good!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2021)

I wouldn’t let him eat the phone.





So he started trying to position my knee and leg……. Uh no Ringo. I thought he might be scratching his head, but he went to pawing and rumbling. Goofy boy!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2021)

Ringo checked out Tiny the bottle baby.




Then he checked out Rose. 



I think he’ll be making babies  before too long. But of course there is my wildly attractive knee……. Here he comes again….  No Ringo, the ewes, the ewes! He’s getting lots of ear rubs. I think he’d be a lap baby if he could.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2021)

We had quite a scare this past weekend. We were gone Friday afternoon to pick up our granddaughters and didn't get back until 10 PM. Our neighbor Robert called and asked what I was doing, I told him we were trying to find our way out of Brenham and his phone call took the map off my phone! Later! Bless him, he realized it would be very late when we got home, so he came over and fed all the animals for us. He called later to tell me that he did that, we were very appreciative. He said Ringo didn't eat. That didn't sound good at all. We got home, I carried two sleeping little girls to bed, BJ unloaded the car, and I went out to check on Ringo. He seemed ok, came to me for petting as usual. 

The next day, on Saturday, Ringo was in the front of the pasture, away from the ewes and he was down. I got him up, he was stiff legged and didn't want to move. I offered him some feed, he politely lipped at it, then turned his head. He wouldn't drink and just wanted to lay back down. I drenched him with Karo syrup and water. I called @Mike CHS and Teresa. We went down the list of possibilities and came up with nothing. Maybe old age was catching up with him. Teresa suggested Nutri-Drench so I went to TSC and got some, came home and drenched him with that. I mixed up some sugar-salt water, 1/2 teaspoon salt with 3 teaspoons sugar and drenched him with that 3 times. Our 5 year old granddaughter helped me by holding the container. She loves Ringo and wanted to help make him well. 

Ringo pooped. Celebration! He peed for what seemed forever, 3 minutes! I was thinking, there goes his kidneys. Not a happy thought. Between playing with grandkids, checking on Ringo, the 14 year old baking cakes that overflowed the pans and covered the oven with cake batter vomit, smoking up the kitchen, Robert bringing his daughter, family and friends over to see the farm and me hoping the kitchen didn't catch fire and worried sick over Ringo, I was busy. 

Turned off the oven. Turned on the vent-a-hood fan. Laughed at the 14 year old who put a whole cake mix in a half cake mix pan, then put another whole cake mix in a half cake mix pan. Duh. It's on the box, Read the instructions! Went to town and got more cake mix. 14 year old and her friend made another cake. 5 year old and I kept a close eye on Ringo. He seemed better that evening, I called Teresa and gave her and Mike an update. I gave him 1ml of Magnesium Citrate. I thought if he had a blockage, it might make things move along. I gave him another dose Sunday morning. 

Sunday was pretty much the same. Drench with Nutri-Drench, drench with homemade electrolyte solution. Repeat. Get him up, make him walk. He seemed a little better. Talked with Mike and Teresa. They were glad that he was better but we all knew I might go out the next morning and find him dead. You just never know. When we have a sick or down animal, we do all we can and hope for the best. Sometimes our best isn't good enough. 

Sunday evening he was waiting at the gate to be fed. He muscled his way in to the feed pan for his share. This was good! I took a picture and sent it to Teresa. They were overjoyed. I drenched him again. 

Monday morning we had to leave by 8:30 to meet friends who used to be neighbors with our DD and family before they moved away. They wanted to see the girls and suggested breakfast. I got out early to take care of the animals, especially Ringo. He ate well again, I drenched him again with the Nutri-drench and homemade electrolyte solution. We left.

We got home at 7:30, just before dark. My first stop was Ringo. My boy was up, waiting at the gate and trash talking me, BAA! BAAAAA! BAA! he ate well again, I did not drench him. This morning I fed, did not drench him. I watched him drink the fresh cold water I brought him. I opened the gate to let him and the ewes graze the yard. I left it open so he could go back if he wanted, which he did in the heat of the day. This evening, my boy was back. 

I enjoyed sitting in the chair, petting him and taking pictures of his antics, flirting with the ewes. He is so funny, he romances the girls, then comes to me for attention. He loves being loved. 

I don't know what was wrong with my beloved Ringo, I thank God that he pulled through and is my boy again. We held our granddaughters hands and Papaw prayed for Ringo. Teresa prayed for Ringo. Our prayers were answered.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 7, 2021)

Maybe he got too much acid from the tomatoes that he likes and it threw his gut tract out of balance???? I'm grasping at straws..... Maybe one was a little "off" and it just made him sick??? and a sick sheep as we all know is often a dead sheep.  But your drenching seems to have moved whatever was making him sick out of his system as it sounds like as time went on, it was purged and he got back to himself.  So glad that he did come back around... 
I am sure the prayers helped, but attention to detail and catching it quick was probably the primary reason it was not worse than it was.    
Any chance he got something to eat while you were gone... a tree branch or something that may have gotten into his stomach and made him sick?   Probably will never know.  

Hope he is up to romancing the ladies now that he seems to be feeling better.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> Maybe he got too much acid from the tomatoes that he likes and it threw his gut tract out of balance???? I'm grasping at straws..... Maybe one was a little "off" and it just made him sick??? and a sick sheep as we all know is often a dead sheep.  But your drenching seems to have moved whatever was making him sick out of his system as it sounds like as time went on, it was purged and he got back to himself.  So glad that he did come back around...
> I am sure the prayers helped, but attention to detail and catching it quick was probably the primary reason it was not worse than it was.
> Any chance he got something to eat while you were gone... a tree branch or something that may have gotten into his stomach and made him sick?   Probably will never know.
> 
> Hope he is up to romancing the ladies now that he seems to be feeling better.





We considered the tomatoes, but that should have shown up pretty quick, not 4 days later. Upset tummy usually presents itself darn near immediately. It could have, it could have thrown things off balance. It wasn't his first time to have tomatoes. But you can be sure he wont have another tomato feast. A few at a time and yes, he will have to share with the chickens. LOL

I try to stay up on toxic plants and pull them up. I have black nightshade, but none in that pasture. I see the sheep strip the leaves off the black nightshade, but they suffer no ill effects. They don't eat the berries, those are the most toxic. But I try to beat the sheep to them and put them on the burn pile. 

People have never stopped to poke stuff through the fence to feed the sheep. The dogs would bite their fingers off. LOL 

There are oak, pine, American persimmon, elm and cedar trees in that pasture. All the sheep have eaten all the leaves and never got sick. 

So I don't know. Impaction of some sort? I considered that and that's why I gave him the Magnesium Citrate. I figured if he did have a blockage, that ought to blow it out. LOL 

Bottom line, I have no idea. 

The funny thing is, he hasn't been "right" for a few months. Very slight, but just not right. Not anything I could put a finger on, more like something I could sense, just this feeling I had. I even told Mike I considered making him a yard pet.  I put him with 6 ewes the first of April and they are bred, but scattered out. I know the heat affects things, but it wasn't hot this past spring. We got a lot of rain, it stayed cool until mid June. I put him with the 5 young ewes the last of August, he couldn't have cared less. Heat was most likely the factor. It's still hot, but this evening he was back to being his regular self. Hope he stays that way!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 8, 2021)

I just happy he's better!  

Sometimes age gives us no reason for feeling off.   No doubt seeing it early helped!   You know I have elders here...some days I just have to sit and watch their demeanor to be prepared. In case.  I see my old stallion showing serious age issues, at 37,  he's pushing it.   Like you and Joe...time comes.    We pray and adjust.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 8, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> I just happy he's better!
> 
> Sometimes age gives us no reason for feeling off.   No doubt seeing it early helped!   You know I have elders here...some days I just have to sit and watch their demeanor to be prepared. In case.  I see my old stallion showing serious age issues, at 37,  he's pushing it.   Like you and Joe...time comes.    We pray and adjust.


I miss Joe every day. I go to his grave and talk to him. I never had a horse like him, he was a once in a lifetime best friend.


----------



## Finnie (Sep 8, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I miss Joe every day. I go to his grave and talk to him. I never had a horse like him, he was a once in a lifetime best friend.


I think I must have missed it about Joe dying.  I’m sorry to hear that. 

Glad Ringo is feeling better. I hope you get to enjoy him for a long time to come.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 8, 2021)

It was like that with my old mare.  Got Satan when she was 1 1/2 yrs old from my 4-H leader... had her 27 years.  Broke her, trained her, barrel raced her, grew up with her, went through a marriage, a son, a divorce,  brought her with me when I moved to Va.  Thought she would live as long as her dam who was 35 when she died at the home of a former 4-H er I was in the club with, but she left me sooner than I was ready.  Never be another like her for me.  I get it.  
Bought a guernsey dairy cow at the auction.  I was her 2nd owner.... the original calved her mom out on the dairy... he had a slight stroke so they sold out the milking cows but kept her for a family cow and the family all helped.  Then he had a more serious stroke and the grandkids went off to college.  I bought her and kept her another 7-8 years and buried her when her age got her down.  We figure she was around 15.

I am hoping that Ringo gets and stays "over" his mysterious ailment.  Maybe the combination of tomatoes, and then all your "purging" his system,  kick started him back on a better track..... How old is he now?  I am hoping that he gets everyone bred, especially the newly acquired registered ewes.  Then take it as it comes.  He may do good for another year or 2 as a breeder.....


----------



## Baymule (Sep 8, 2021)

Finnie said:


> I think I must have missed it about Joe dying.  I’m sorry to hear that.
> 
> Glad Ringo is feeling better. I hope you get to enjoy him for a long time to come.


I never posted it. Normally when I lose a beloved animal, I tell their story. It helps me deal with the loss. But not Joe.

Joe had Cushings disease and slowly wasted away over 2 years. I grieved for my friend and finally had to put him down. August 18, 2020, just a little over a year ago. I finally can go to his grave and not cry. My heart horse, the love of my life,  there will never be another Joe.


----------



## Finnie (Sep 8, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I never posted it. Normally when I lose a beloved animal, I tell their story. It helps me deal with the loss. But not Joe.
> 
> Joe had Cushings disease and slowly wasted away over 2 years. I grieved for my friend and finally had to put him down. August 18, 2020, just a little over a year ago. I finally can go to his grave and not cry. My heart horse, the love of my life,  there will never be another Joe.



I literally have tears in my eyes.
Thank God that we get to have special animals in our lives.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 8, 2021)

I hope you don't mind but this thread is one of the best places I have seen to insert this:


----------



## Baymule (Sep 8, 2021)

I love that picture!


----------



## Finnie (Sep 8, 2021)

Me too!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 8, 2021)

He would have loved it


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh no! Ringo is much more than your stud ram! Losing him would be devastating emotionally as well as flock wise. So glad he is better.

I wonder if he might have had a stone forming in his urethra.  Since he started to recover once he peed and peed for such a long time, it might be that the stone got flushed out.  Having some smallish blockage that interfered with his stream might have been enough to throw him off.  

I wonder if having a small partial blockage of the urethra might also have caused him to settle fewer ewes this year as well.  

Just a thought.  Since an acidifier is often thought to dissolve the forming calculi, maybe the tomatoes helped.   

Whatever happened, glad he is on the mend.  Particularly since the girls were there.  Too awful for them since they love him too. 

Hope the cakes were good!  LOL


----------



## Finnie (Sep 9, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> He would have loved it


He would have, very much.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 10, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> Oh no! Ringo is much more than your stud ram! Losing him would be devastating emotionally as well as flock wise. So glad he is better.
> 
> I wonder if he might have had a stone forming in his urethra.  Since he started to recover once he peed and peed for such a long time, it might be that the stone got flushed out.  Having some smallish blockage that interfered with his stream might have been enough to throw him off.
> 
> ...


I never thought about a stone blockage. Good point.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 11, 2021)

I had one of those, would have been happy to die from the pain for awhile there.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 11, 2021)

Ringo has decided that Sheba and Sentry’s dog food is delicious, chicken and all. None of the sheep have gone after the dog food since we started mixing chicken with the kibble. The dogs can’t fight him off, he just pushes them away. Ringo obviously likes chicken. So now I have to pen the dogs to feed them. Big goofy Ringo.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 11, 2021)

He used to try that here so we had to feed Maisy outside the gate.  Once we switched to Diamond Lamb and rice he quit trying to get at it.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 11, 2021)

Doesn't dry dog food have alot of ash in it???? Thinking I read that somewhere, as it causes problems in older male dogs.... I might be imagining that.... BUT..... maybe that contributed to his being  "not really right" .....


----------



## Bruce (Sep 11, 2021)

Mike CHS said:


> Once we switched to Diamond Lamb and rice he quit trying to get at it.


I guess he didn't want to be a cannibal.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 11, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> Doesn't dry dog food have alot of ash in it???? Thinking I read that somewhere, as it causes problems in older male dogs.... I might be imagining that.... BUT..... maybe that contributed to his being  "not really right" .....


Ringo just started this a few days ago.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 11, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Ringo just started this a few days ago.


Oh, well, he thinks he is a PET..... and he has 4 legs.... and you feed him tomatoes for goodness sake.... why not eat everything else you bring out there....he has a diversified "palate"


----------



## Baymule (Sep 12, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> Oh, well, he thinks he is a PET..... and he has 4 legs.... and you feed him tomatoes for goodness sake.... why not eat everything else you bring out there....he has a diversified "palate"


Yes he is a pet. A spoiled brat of a pet that thinks everything is just for him. Ringo is my baby and he knows it. He likes tortillas too.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2022)

Wow, so much has happened since I last posted here on September 11, 2021. Only 9 days later, my beloved BJ died. My world got hit by a bomb. 






						Baymule’s Journal
					

I’ve been a member here for, let’s see….at least 10 years and have never kept a journal. My life has blown up to the moon, with the death of my beloved husband of 25 of the best years of my 66 years of life. I am Blessed to have known such pure adoration, wrapped in unconditional love, safe and...



					www.backyardherds.com
				




I sold our farm and moved to a house on 2 acres owned by my son in Trinity county. I’ve found a double wide on 25 acres with 2 ponds. Waiting to close hopefully by May 5. 

Ringo is 9 years old and it’s showing. He is much slower, his get around doesn’t get him around like it used to. I now treat him with ammonium chloride to keep urinary stones away. Like his human counterpart, his peepee don’t pee so good any more. LOL LOL

Ringo doesn’t like the ammonium chloride and won’t eat ANY feed dusted with it. He’d rather starve. LOL So I mix it in water and syringe it down his throat—AFTER I chase him around and he finally gives up. 

Ringo took the move here in stride, not much ruffles him. He is currently with my 8 ewes. I saw him breed one, have seen him rumbling and courting several others. I’m hoping he gets the job done! 

I sat outside today, in the shade, breeze blowing, a beautiful day. Ewes are grazing and Ringo did too for awhile. He laid down close to the dogs. I pulled down some branches for him to reach the leaves, he got up for the treat. Sheba wasn’t far away. 






Interestingly, Sheba got up too, keeping close to her buddy. 





We went down the fence row, me pulling branches down for him to reach. Here came the ewes! They all got treats! Sheba stayed close, going down the fence with the whole crew. Sheba and Sentry patrolled the pasture. Ringo and I went back to the shade. 

Sheba and Sentry came back to the shade too. Sheba laid down close to her buddy. 





It wasn’t long before a squirrel across the pasture raised the dogs from their slumber and they raced away to catch it. Of course they didn’t, and they came back. Sheba laid down next to my lawn chair for me to pet her. Ringo was close by, but evidently too far for him, he got up and laid back down between Sentry and Sheba. Their love for one another and their friendship makes me smile. 





Just a short glimpse into the life of Ringo, the fabulous ram. He’s slower, but I am too. LOL
I’m looking forward to taking him and his girls to plenty of green pastures soon.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 24, 2022)

The dogs know he's slowing down ad Sheba is watching over him.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2022)

She sure does.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 25, 2022)

I have an aged Nubian buck, who will never leave the property.  I see his slowing.  But he's happy!  Kids on ground this year are his, so still capable.   They do lose some condition, no matter how great the care.  I see it in Mr B.  He still trots up for his feed.

Plus I have a 37 y/o mini stallion, too.  He's not breeding....but still nickers to the old ladies at the fence line 😊 no one is trying to open the gate.   more slowing.  This thurs 28th is his birthday.....sr feed as usual...maybe a little extra snuggle. 🤭I've had him for 21 yrs.  Still good weight on him.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2022)

Still haven’t closed on new property. It’s 100F hot, dry and we need rain. What to do on a hot, humid afternoon? Why, sit in the shade and pet Ringo, of course! Obviously if I’m sitting down it can only be because i want to lavish attention on Ringo, who is mugging for scratches!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 21, 2022)

That was always one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2022)

Mike CHS said:


> That was always one of my favorite things to do.



Mine too!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 21, 2022)

He's such a sweetheart! . You can see he's relaxed and enjoying it.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 22, 2022)

Ringo is such a love bug.


----------



## murphysranch (Jun 22, 2022)

I love him too. Such a wonderful story to read. Thanks!!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 22, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Ringo is such a love bug.



I bet you don't even need to carry animal crackers to get Ringo to come to you.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 22, 2022)

Today he got Triscuit crackers. He likes all kinds of cookies and crackers.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 26, 2022)

I moved to the farm at the end of August. Son helped me move sheep and dogs. That went smoothly, both sheep and dogs love their new home. Ringo, as always, took change in stride. Animal crackers, some scratches, and everything is right in his world. 

No barn, so I’ve made do with Quonset huts and a cow panel shelter. Here is a shot I took in October. Ringo is on the left. He has his harem of ewes now, one ewe due in January, 4 more due in April.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 28, 2022)

Ringo has lost 1, maybe 2 front teeth. I dangled fresh grass in front of him to get him to open his mouth. He’s not real cooperative with a dental exam. Grass in one hand, snapping lots of pictures with the other. I got one good picture. What do y’all think? 2 teeth?


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 28, 2022)

2


----------



## Bruce (Nov 28, 2022)

Um, is that normal? And should the others have the big brown areas that could be cavities or something?


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 28, 2022)

Mostly the dark will be stains/plaque.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 28, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Um, is that normal? And should the others have the big brown areas that could be cavities or something?


Yes loss of teeth in older grazing animals is normal . Those brown stains have been there a loooong time. Getting darker, but Not cavities. I keep a sharp eye on him to make sure he doesn’t lose condition. He is probably missing a molar or two also, or maybe ground down from the years. If he gets down to gums, I’ll feed him oatmeal and moistened pellets. Ringo is my Old Man. He’s spoiled. I’ll do all I can for him, but wear and tear is going to happen. It’s not like I can fit him for dentures. 

I had a friend whose horse died at 47 years old. Twice a day he fed that old horse oatmeal plus a senior feed that he had the mill grind up. Horse didn’t have a tooth left in his head.


----------

